# EB stickers are back!



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2019)

You know you need some of these    went with the smaller version this time around......

2 for 2 bucks, shipped, I lose about a quarter in the process, which means you win!

http://engineerboards.com/store/category/5-engineerboards-stickers/

My primary goal is to be in some brewer somewhere and see one of these mixed in with all the other stickers on the bathroom mirror..


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 25, 2019)

Flashback. 

Where's YMZ these days?  didn't she help you with the design?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2019)

If by help you mean “did all the work” then yes she helped...//content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 25, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> My primary goal is to be in some brewer somewhere and see one of these mixed in with all the other stickers on the bathroom mirror..


Along with "For a good time, call RG..."


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2019)

damn now I have to order a second printing....


----------



## Mr. Zane (Aug 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> You know you need some of these    went with the smaller version this time around......
> 
> 2 for 2 bucks, shipped, I lose about a quarter in the process, which means you win!
> 
> ...


I forgot to cone back for a long time... This sticker is very nice, I definitely have one for my laptop....


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Got my stickers and I've gotta say, you're all missing out!!

Thanks, @Road Guy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 26, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Got my stickers and I've gotta say, you're all missing out!!
> 
> Thanks, @Road Guy!


I just ordered 4!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Dec 26, 2019)

1 for water bottle at the office, 1 for the HAM-mobile, 1 for the crappy hybrid, and 1 to give away to a non-engineer friend so they can say, WTF....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jan 13, 2020)

Woohoo! Got my EB stickers! These are...very hefty stickers...


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2020)

coming soon!  -




also thinking about making this a coaster?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jul 30, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> coming soon!  -


Alternatively...(since all disciplines are going to CBT, pencils will be a rare trophy!)


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2020)

I will do those next I swear!

In the meantime did you see the new EB.com coasters???


----------



## P-E (Jul 31, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> I will do those next I swear!
> 
> In the meantime did you see the new EB.com coasters???


I need one for my desk, for my beer.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2020)

That’s what they are for!


----------



## P-E (Jul 31, 2020)

> 2 hours ago, Road Guy said:
> 
> That’s what they are for!



Sold!


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 1, 2020)

RG, you don't have a hair on your ass if you don't get that as your tattoo


----------



## User1 (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't have a coaster!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Apr 28, 2021)

Road Guy said:


> damn now I have to order a second printing....


RG! Got any more 'o dem stickers?


----------

